# yabba creek- 06-01-07



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

i've good reports of large wild bass and legendary size lungfish aswell as saratoga from a couple of fishing nuts about this creek that runs off barumba dam near imbil, so thought i'd go have an explore with possibly a view to a future camping trip depending on how i go.

unfortunatly due to early commitmnets in the morning i will not be able to get going until about 0730 and i expect the drive to take about an hour and a half so it wont be an early start but if anyones keen or has any info on good launch sites ect... let me know

chatch ya later


----------

